# emerge -> rpm?

## CptnCrunch

Halloechen!

Da soll also 'unser' schoenes emerge zu Gunsten des rpm-Systems der

Huete geopfert werden.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Gerade dieses Verwaltungssystem ist ja das Beste (mit debian) was gerade so zu haben ist. Ich hatte rpm seit den ersten Tagen der Huete und bis heute kann es mich nicht ueberzeugen. Da muss ich mir bloss mal anschauen wie sich die rpm-Datenbank aufblaest usw. usw.

Schade das ein wirklich gutes System 'geschlachtet' wird.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mal sehen wie es weitergeht ...

MfG

Uwe

----------

## plate

```
# date

Tue Apr  1 09:34:20 CET 2003

```

Sonst noch irgendwelche  Fragen?   :Cool: 

----------

## CptnCrunch

Oh man ... voll reingetreten.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Ginku

 *plate wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # date
> 
> ...

 

Gefallen hat mir auch Hein Bloed, Leiter BKA Wiesbaden  :Wink: 

----------

## darookee

hihi ja war schon lustig... aber trotzdem fies... *hmpf*

----------

## wudmx

und v.a. Note: This is an April Fool's joke. 

:-) schoenen 1. april noch !

----------

## skipjack

 :Laughing:  oh man bin auch voll reingekommen leigt aber auch daran rechner  an gentoo boot bott --> login gdm start --> phoenix  --> gentoo.org  meldung  schrekc bekommen  muha  :Smile: ) dannn  #linux.de nachgefragt im qnet loel da haben dich mich dran erinnert das es heute der 1.april ist :_))

----------

## slyzer

*g* bin ich doch net allein  :Wink: 

Hab das früh auf slashdot gelesen und wollte es nicht glauben, dann noch schnell GWN angeschaut und gesehen, dass dort das gleiche steht. Dann war ich so verwundert und bin nochmal auf slashdot zurück und hab den ersten Kommentar gesehen: "1st april fool" *hmpf* und ich bin voll reingetappt ;(

Hatte mich gestern schon gewundert warum GWN net kommt...

cu

 slyzer

----------

